# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  scrittura rit. irpef 1712 (acconto imposta sostitutiva sul tfr)

## anto2346

Salve a tutti,
vorrei gentilmente sapere come rilevare il pagamento dell'acconto imposta sostitutiva sul tfr, presente sull' F24 
già al momento dell'acconto devo diminuire il conto partimoniale "Fondo Tfr"
oppure devo aspettare il saldo ? 
qual'è la scrittura corretta?  
Grazie a tutti

----------


## GABBIANO2009

La rivalutazione maturata viene assoggettata annualmente ad un’imposta sostitutiva, che e’ quindi dedotta dal fondo.
Si paga un acconto nel mese di dicembre e il saldo nel mese di febbraio.
Il sostituto (datore di lavoro) trattiene e versa per conto del dipendente. Sorge quindi un credito verso il dipendente per un ammontare corrispondente all’acconto     
SCRITTURE DA FARE: 
1.	16/12: CREDITI V/DIPENDENTI  @ ERARIO C/IMP.SOST.RIV.TFR      €         3,96
	     rilevato acconto
2.	16/12:ERARIO /IMP.SOST.RIV.TFR @ BANCA                                €        3,96      
3.	 31/12: CREDITI V/DIPENDENTI  @ ERARIO C/IMP.SOST.RIV.TFR     €         0,44
                  saldo imposta
4.           31/12: FONDO TFR  @ CREDITI V/DIPENDENTI                            €         4,40
                    storno ns. credito (3,96+0,44)
5.          16/02: ERARIO C/IMP.SOST.RIV.TFR  @ BANCA                            €         0,44

----------


## anto2346

molte grazie,
tuttavia il prospetto contabile consegnatomi dal consulente del lavoro non riporta tale trattenuta, ed io mi trovo l'importo del fondo "sballato".

----------


## LB1967

IO invece la registro diversamente.. 
Al 16/12 verso lAcconto che secondo me genera un credito verso lErario e non verso il dipendente (in quanto se per esempio lAcconto è superiore allimposta definitiva io lo recupero in compensazione sullF24 mica vado a trattenerli in busta paga o peggio sul TFR dell'anno dopo, così per 365 GG non li rivedo più...)
Quindi: 
Crediti tributari per Ritenute @ Banca CC 
Al 31/12 calcolo il TFR (compresa la rivalutazione e la relativa imposta dell'11%)
Costo Quote TFR anno @ Fondo TFR Dipendenti 
E calcolo limposta sostitutiva sulla rivalutazione  
Se il saldo è a Credito :
Fondo TFR Dipendenti @ Crediti Tributari per Ritenute 
Solo per limporto dellimposta sostitutiva dell11%
Il conto Crediti Tributari per Ritenute resta aperto per limporto che
Ho versato in più e che sarà evidenziato quadro ST del modello 770
(si recupera dal primo versamento delle ritenute Irpef dipendenti dellanno dopo col codice 6781) 
Se il saldo è a Debito :
Fondo TFR Dipendenti @ diversi
----------------------------Crediti Tributari per Ritenute 
----------------------------Debiti Tributari per Ritenute 
Il conto Crediti Tributari per Ritenute si chiude 
Il conto Debiti Tributari per Ritenute resta Aperto per limporto del saldo 
Al 16/02 
Debiti tributari per Ritenute @ Banca CC
Per limporto del saldo pagato. 
Sbaglio in qualcosa ?  _PS: ma quando cavolo lo tolgono questo maledetto acconto  ??_  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## NUSA_NUSA

Concordo con LB1967..
anche a me torna!
il mio procedimento &#232; lo stesso indicato in quest'ultimo post. 
Anche perch&#232;, nel mio caso almeno, i riepiloghi dei salari del mese di dicembre non riportano acconti imp sostitutiva. Che invece dovr&#242; evidenziare al momento in cui pago il mod F24.
Esatto.. ma quando lo tolgono!!

----------


## GABBIANO2009

[QUOTE=LB1967;135920]IO invece la registro diversamente.. 
Al 16/12 verso lAcconto che *secondo me genera un credito verso lErario e non verso il dipendente* (in quanto se per esempio lAcconto è superiore allimposta definitiva io lo recupero in compensazione sullF24 mica vado a trattenerli in busta paga o peggio sul TFR dell'anno dopo, così per 365 GG non li rivedo più...)  
Si tratta di un credito verso il dipendente perche' l'adempimento e' a carico del dipendente. Il  versamento e' a carico del datore di lavoro in qualita' di sostituto d'imposta e genera, appunto, il credito verso il dipendente.  E' per questo motivo che, nell'anno di competenza, diminuisco il fondo tfr per l'importo totale dell'imposta sostitutiva.

----------


## LB1967

> Si tratta di un credito verso il dipendente perche' l'adempimento e' a carico del dipendente. Il  versamento e' a carico del datore di lavoro in qualita' di sostituto d'imposta e genera, appunto, il credito verso il dipendente.  E' per questo motivo che, nell'anno di competenza, diminuisco il fondo tfr per l'importo totale dell'imposta sostitutiva.

  L'imposta definitiva è a carico del dipendente, l'adempimento dell'acconto io lo vedo a carico del datore di lavoro..perchè è il DL che calcola il maledetto acconto, non è il dipendente che gli porta il "conteggione" e gli dice di versare
l'importo X (come per esempio accade per l'assistenza fiscale da modello 730) 
OK diminuire il fondo TFR per l'importo definitivo dell'imposta, su questo siamo d'accordo. Ma quando finisci a credito che scrittura fai ??
Mettiamo il caso che ho 1 solo dipendente:
Al 31.12.2008 ha un saldo di TFR di 5000 euro
al 16/12 verso l'acconto di 200 euro (calcolato da me)
al 31.12.2009 ha un TFR 2009 di 1000 euro + rivalutazione lorda altri 1000 euro
l'imposta definitiva al 31/12 è 110 euro - ho un credito di 90 euro
al 31/12/2009 x me il saldo TFR del dipendente é
5000+1000+1000-110 =6890 
il dipendente si dimette al 10/01 - quindi per il 2010 non ha imposta 11% da versare 
Tu i 90 euro a chi li chiedi ? al dipendente ?
gli paghi 6800 euro e non 6890 ? 
e lo stato di tiene i 90 euro in tasca ? 
Fammi capire..perchè a me non quadra...

----------


## GABBIANO2009

> L'imposta definitiva è a carico del dipendente, l'adempimento dell'acconto io lo vedo a carico del datore di lavoro..perchè è il DL che calcola il maledetto acconto, non è il dipendente che gli porta il "conteggione" e gli dice di versare
> l'importo X (come per esempio accade per l'assistenza fiscale da modello 730) 
> OK diminuire il fondo TFR per l'importo definitivo dell'imposta, su questo siamo d'accordo. Ma quando finisci a credito che scrittura fai ??
> Mettiamo il caso che ho 1 solo dipendente:
> Al 31.12.2008 ha un saldo di TFR di 5000 euro
> al 16/12 verso l'acconto di 200 euro (calcolato da me)
> al 31.12.2009 ha un TFR 2009 di 1000 euro + rivalutazione lorda altri 1000 euro
> l'imposta definitiva al 31/12 è 110 euro - ho un credito di 90 euro
> al 31/12/2009 x me il saldo TFR del dipendente é
> ...

  limposta che il datore di lavoro versa è a carico del lavoratore e non costituisce un credito dellimpresa verso lerario. Limpresa fa solo da banca anticipatrice

----------


## LB1967

> limposta che il datore di lavoro versa è a carico del lavoratore e non costituisce un credito dellimpresa verso lerario. Limpresa fa solo da banca anticipatrice

  Se lo dici tu...io non sono ancora convinta.
potresti postare le scritture che faresti nel caso di credito come nel mio esempio per farmi capire meglio ??
(scusa ma sono un po' zuccona... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Grazie

----------


## alias61

> Se lo dici tu...io non sono ancora convinta.
> potresti postare le scritture che faresti nel caso di credito come nel mio esempio per farmi capire meglio ??
> (scusa ma sono un po' zuccona...)
> Grazie

  non cercare di capire, è corretto quanto dici tu
se credito x imp. sostitutiva fosse un credito verso i dipendenti bisognerebbe sostenere che il debito per imposta sostitutiva rilevato al 31.12 (visto che ha  stessa natura) dovrebbe essere un debito ...
il credito al 16.12 e il debito al 31.12 per il saldo sono entrambi verso l'erario

----------


## ergo3

> non cercare di capire, &#232; corretto quanto dici tu
> se credito x imp. sostitutiva fosse un credito verso i dipendenti bisognerebbe sostenere che il debito per imposta sostitutiva rilevato al 31.12 (visto che ha  stessa natura) dovrebbe essere un debito ...
> il credito al 16.12 e il debito al 31.12 per il saldo sono entrambi verso l'erario

  La penso cos&#236;:
L'imposta sostitutiva &#232; a carico del dipendente e, per questo, viene "trattenuta" dal Fondo TFR accantonato a fine anno e versato dal sostituto d'imposta. Il versamento di un acconto in eccedenza (che va rilevato in un conto di credito (Imp.sost. riv.TFR c/acconto), &#232; un credito vs. l'erario senz'altro del sostituto.
Inoltre, la trattenuta si ritrova in busta paga quando viene liquidato il TFR a favore del dipendente in caso di FINE RAPPORTO, limitatamente alla quota di TFR maturata e non accantonata dall'1/1 alla fine del rapporto.
Questo meccanismo vale anche quando il fondo &#232; trasferito in c/tesoreria inps e viene "trattenuto" in sede di versamenti. 
Quindi concordo con L81452 (o gi&#249; di l&#236 :Wink:

----------

